# Dry mouth/Thirst before BFP



## crazychick31

Hi Ladies 

Firstly a huge congrats to you all on getting your :bfp: :hugs:

Ive just popped over from ttc forum to see if any of you had a really dry mouth/extra thirst leading up to your bfp? 

im currently 8dpo and Ive had it for the last few days now, and never experienced it before. The only way i would describe it is like when youve eaten something quite salty like bacon or pork scratchings and no matter how much you drink you cant stop the dryness 

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## Ambersachef

I'm kinda new here.. so i am not sure what BFP means. 
But I can tell you tht for the last 5 weeks i could probably drink a river.. Not because I am thirsty but because of the dry mouth. (we call it cotton-mouth). I started keeping jawbreakers with me.. Having a candy in my mouth helped my mouth keep up the saliva (i know kinda gross but it helped) And lots lots lots of water.. Stay away from caffeine which just aggravates the situation. It started to somewhat subside at 8 weeks. Hope this helps..


----------



## crazychick31

Thank you for replying x 
BFP stands for big fat positive. Did you get the dry mouth before finding out you were pregnant? x


----------



## Ambersachef

I found out really really early..2 days after conception i took a test and it was positive. My hormone levels go through the rough. For my first two pregnancies they thought i was having twins. But they were singles. (I am now having twins). If I remember right, it was a few days before i had implantation cramping. By the time i was 4 weeks it was insane. lol.. my mouth was very dry all of the time. Which made me drink, which in turn made me go to the bathroom a lot.


----------



## crazychick31

oooh maybe it is a sign after all then :thumbup:

That is so cool that your having twins, thatd be fab :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi

I definitely noticed thirst, it was one thing that was noticeably different for me in the few days leading up to getting my :bfp: I still am now, not overly so but just get intermittent spells of just thinking "God I really need a drink" and knocking back a huge glass of something (usually orange juice which I've developed a big liking for!)

Hope it's a good sign for you :thumbup:


----------



## crazychick31

Congrats on your new bfp x

Its so hard to not get your hopes up but this is definatley something new for me. Im praying its a sign xx


----------



## Hazelnut

I am 2 days late and my lips are so dry. I have also started drinking lots of water. X x


----------



## crazychick31

Have you tested Hazelnut x


----------



## Hazelnut

I tested today, although not sure my dates are right. I think I am 11 dpo so going to wait till Monday now, but feel very different. Just cleaned my teeth before coming to bed and it made me heave! X x


----------



## MerryMint

Yep, I had a cold the week leading up to my BFP so (other than the cold) I couldn't really call any of my symptoms early BFP symptoms vs. cold symptoms... other than the ridiculous thirst, that is :) That was my biggest symptom by far. GL ladies!


----------



## crazychick31

fingers crossed you get your bfp in the next few days hun xx


----------



## sma1588

before i even thought i was prego we went to the beach but made a stop before there and i was soooo tired i just stayed in the truck and almost fell asleep. all the way there i was drinking water like crazy not thinking anything of it, then when we were at the beach i had OH get me more to drink because my mouth was sooooo dry. the next night i woke up with the most dry mouth ever and that morning i just had to test and sure enough 2 lines came up. i thought the first was an evap so tested the next morning and dark lines came up. to this day i still have a very dry mouth


----------



## crazychick31

Thanks all for your replies, really giving me some hope that maybe it is a sign and not just me being mental haha! Woke up twice in the night for a drink and i never wake up thirsty normally! Mouth has been very dry all day again today too


----------



## littlebirdie9

I am currently wrapping up the tww and I have to constantly have sonething to drink. My tongue feels scratchy and it tastes like I have been chewing tin foil. I'm having a lot of weird symptoms. My best friend recently had a baby and she didn't have any symptoms until 6 weeks and that was just morning sickness. I want salty foods and that just makes the dry mouth worse. WISHING BFPs for all you ladies!


----------



## justplay91

That was definitely the first sign for me. I started getting dry mouth way before I thought to test.


----------

